# Cities of The Netherlands



## Arrrgh (May 10, 2007)

*Cities of The Netherlands*
_By Arrrgh_

The towns and cities of The Netherlands are extremely diverse: from picturesque medieval towns to bustling modern metropoles.

In this thread, I'm going to show you the large variety of Dutch cities.

I'll kick off with:
The Hague
"City of Peace and Justice"
Inhabitants: 494,898









Home to almost half a million people in the city proper (1,1 million in the urban area), this city is the seat of the Dutch government, the capital of the province of South Holland and home to Interpol, Europol, International Criminal Court, the Yugoslavia Tribunal and several other legal institutions.

The city from a plane, taken in august 2010

Centrum Den Haag by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr

The Ridderzaal ("Knights' Hall") was completed in 1290 AD, and has a ceremonial function for the national government. Each year in september, the queen holds a "State of the Union"-like speech here.

Ridderzaal by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr

The 'Torentje' is the office of the prime minister

Torentje by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr

Currently, there are many high rise buildings under construction in The Hague

Den Haag by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr


Den Haag by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr


Den Haag by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr


Den Haag by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr


Den Haag by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr

The statue of King Willem II

Koning by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr


Binnenhof by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr


Driekleur by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr
​


----------



## MarkusErikssen (Oct 4, 2005)

Great thread. Nice pictures. The Hague looks very nice. Never been there actually.


----------



## Sweet Zombie Jesus (Sep 11, 2008)

Not sure if I'm the only one thinking this, but those high-rises under construction look quite fantastic! I prefer those to the wavy glass towers that are popping up all over the world... I prefer a certain 'solidity' to buildings and they manage it with a bit of class.


----------



## Arrrgh (May 10, 2007)

You certainly aren't the only one who's thinking that! :cheers:


----------



## Wapper (Feb 24, 2011)

Great thread. I am going to keep following this.

The Hague looks so much nicer than I expected. I am going to take a look there very soon.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Den Haag; keep it up and i will keep following this thread :cheers:


----------



## Arrrgh (May 10, 2007)

Oudewater
Inhabitants: 9,816









Oudewater is a small town in the province of Utrecht. Even though it's small, it's historical centre is worth sharing.

There are many old houses with stepped gables in Oudewater, relatively more than in other Dutch towns. Why this is the case, I don't know. The building to the left is the Heksenwaag (Witches' scales), where women were weighed to determine whether they were witches.

Oudewater by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr

The main canal

Oudewater by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr


Havenstraat by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr

There are many storks in and around Oudewater

Ooievaars in Oudewater by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr


Leuk geveltje by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr


Stadhuis by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr

Catholic church

Kerktoren by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr


IMG_0773 by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr

An old school

IMG_0776 by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr


Straatje by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr

Protestant church

Kerktoren by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr
​


----------



## Arrrgh (May 10, 2007)

Capelle aan den IJssel
Inhabitants: 66,100









Capelle aan den IJssel is a town and municipality and is part of the agglomeration of Rotterdam. It's really ugly, but there have been some recent developments around the (quite small) city center which aren't too bad. All pics were taken in the city center.


Capelle Centrum by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr


Slootkant by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr


Capelle Centrum by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr


Stadsplein by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr


Koperwiek by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr


Rivierweg by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr


Fontein by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr


Oude kern by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr


Leeuwerik by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr


Puinhoop by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr


Rommel by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr


Boom by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr


Kerklaan 435 t/m 513 oneven by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr


Geel by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr


Sperwerhof by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr


Curacao by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr


De Hoven by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr


1 by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr


NEE_NEE by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr


Winkelwagentje by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr


Balie by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr


De Hoven by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr


De Hoven by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr


De Hoven by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr


"Creativiteit" by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr


Stadsplein by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr


Capelle Centrum by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr


​


----------



## Arrrgh (May 10, 2007)

Maastricht
Inhabitants: 119,658









Maastricht is the largest city and capital of the province of Limburg. The city is next to the Belgian border, and has undergone the process of city-wide gentrification over the last couple of decades. It is the least Dutch city of the Netherlands, but it certainly is beautiful.

Here's part 1, since I believe Maastricht deserves to be in the spotlights.


Vrijthof by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr


Goose by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr


Vrijthof by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr


Jesus by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr


Euro by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr


Mosae Forum by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr


Belvédère by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr


Pigeon by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr


Wyck by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr


Maastricht by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr


St. Servaasbrug by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr


Shopping street by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr


VVV/Dinghuis by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr


Pigeons by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr​


----------



## wc eend (Sep 16, 2002)

My god, that's the first time I see someone finding Capelle aan den IJssel worth putting on this forum.


----------



## Arrrgh (May 10, 2007)

Capelle is a good example of what many cities in the Netherlands look like (Alphen aan den Rijn, Hoofddorp, Nieuwegein, Zoetermeer, etc.) so it's very appropriate in this thread :|

Though the fact that nobody has commented (except you) might be a sign that people in other countries also think it's not worth the effort of posting. :lol:


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

I've been in Maastricht few times. It's a nice city


----------



## Wapper (Feb 24, 2011)

Cappele is quite ugly indeed . But well, I guess that that's nothing special for the outskirts of large towns.

Maastricht is a nice town. I has a totally different feel than other towns in the Netherlands, like you said. But it's very similar to other towns in the Meuse-Rhine Euroregion. I especially like the cathedral.

Oudewater looks great as well. I think I visited this town a few years ago on my way to Friesland, but it could also be another town. The name doesn't ring a bell, but the pictures look familiar.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

The Hague and Maastricht are both fantastic! Oudewater seems a nice little town to me. Never been there, but looks nice for a stroll. 

Capelle aan den IJssel doesn't look that bad, but rather boring... I couldn't live there. But of course, it's not far from some great Dutch places.


----------



## Arrrgh (May 10, 2007)

*Maastricht - Part Two*


View (east) by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr


View (south) by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr


Sint Jan by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr


View (north) by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr


View (west) by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr
​


----------



## Wapper (Feb 24, 2011)

That must be the dutch Alps in the background 

Great pictures!


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

^^Where? That pile of gravel?


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

^^Camera lens mislead people...there´s not such steepness in The Netherlands :laugh:

Great thread. I liked The Hague. Looks beautiful and those high rises buildings will make it look even better.

Keep posting


----------



## Arrrgh (May 10, 2007)

Andre_idol said:


> ^^Camera lens mislead people...there´s not such steepness in The Netherlands :laugh:


Actually, there is.



> Keep posting


Thanks  I will!


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

^^Yes there is in the south of Limburg indeed. An there are also some big dunes on the coastline....


----------

